

The reason Slack became a billion dollar company - satyavh
https://medium.com/@satyavh/the-real-reason-slack-became-a-billion-dollar-company-f14c22b15a29

======
meesterdude
There's really no story here. This is just one persons biased and ill-informed
perspective of slack, with a mix of twitter because why not.

Maybe to the author, these are brilliant insights. to me, they read as
attempts at content and justification for an article on medium. I tried to
pluck out some useful takeaways, but found none to be had. There's really no
content to it.

Maybe it just needs more time in the oven; although I didn't notice any huge
gramatical or spelling mistakes. Nor did I find the authors tone and
presentation unpolished. Really, the article itself was just lacking.

